# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY make your own paludarium.



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

hi, 
Robert Hudson ask to me if I could put some pictures in this forum, I suppose he talks about these.
I request excuses if I do not express well in english

It will try to explain how I make this paluarium for dendrobates.

Due to the size of the frogs and the food of these it was necessary to cover all the small holes in which they were possible to be clogged.
A zone done with xaxim has been let to be able to nail orquideas and other plants with facility.

It includes a cascade and a small lake, the depth of this does not surpass 1.5cm or the frogs, by rare that it seems, can be drowned.

It have an external filter and heater. Two ventilators of computer in the vent of the frontal part have been put to avoid the condensation in the front crystal and it is had including a system of aspersion with two exits in the superior frontal corners.

I have cut a base and we have stuck it with silicone to the crystal before applying spray of polyurethane to avoid that this directamete exerts pressure on the crystal and breaks it. Also I have put the tube to raise the water of the cascade. 
In order to begin to apply polyurethane in spray is better to make it in horizontal form and several phases being left dry the foam a little between each application.










some trunks have been introduced to guide the water of the cascade and to avoid water splashes in the crystal. Also i have introduced flowerpots in some parts










Once we have the wished form we began to apply the resin and to hook the Coco fiber. The process must do by parts and often it is necessary to change the position to cover all the zones. Also it is possible that it is necessary to give two layers in some zones.

Little by little all the corners are covered, the flowerpots also are covered with resin on the inside. It is important to equip with a water-drainage the flowerpots.




























Once we have finished we make the part of the ground. This is a part with xaxim and another one with two polyurethane plates forming a lake with another small cascade.

Once mounted the ground and verified the good operation of the cascade the most important and more rewarding phase arrives. The planted one. We began putting ferns. The truth is that they are very decorative and a good option easy to obtain. Although the temperature could be a problem... 28ºC.



















In this photo we can see the ground and the wall of the bottom of xaxim and the lake in the part of the right. The ground is elevated 10cm on the bottom to avoid that xaxim is flooding, it must be dunked but not flooded

At the end I including several orquideas and several types of bromilaceas and I have covered several parts with moss










The rain diffusers help to maintain the humidity of the plants and the atmosphere of the paludarium creating the necessary microclimate for the good march. The ventilators introduce air that hits the front crystal avoiding that dims.










pic with the diffusers in march










detail of the ventilators





































animals... dendrobates like these.



















that's all folks


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

hi, 
Robert Hudson ask to me if I could put some pictures in this forum, I suppose he talks about these.
I request excuses if I do not express well in english

It will try to explain how I make this paluarium for dendrobates.

Due to the size of the frogs and the food of these it was necessary to cover all the small holes in which they were possible to be clogged.
A zone done with xaxim has been let to be able to nail orquideas and other plants with facility.

It includes a cascade and a small lake, the depth of this does not surpass 1.5cm or the frogs, by rare that it seems, can be drowned.

It have an external filter and heater. Two ventilators of computer in the vent of the frontal part have been put to avoid the condensation in the front crystal and it is had including a system of aspersion with two exits in the superior frontal corners.

I have cut a base and we have stuck it with silicone to the crystal before applying spray of polyurethane to avoid that this directamete exerts pressure on the crystal and breaks it. Also I have put the tube to raise the water of the cascade. 
In order to begin to apply polyurethane in spray is better to make it in horizontal form and several phases being left dry the foam a little between each application.










some trunks have been introduced to guide the water of the cascade and to avoid water splashes in the crystal. Also i have introduced flowerpots in some parts










Once we have the wished form we began to apply the resin and to hook the Coco fiber. The process must do by parts and often it is necessary to change the position to cover all the zones. Also it is possible that it is necessary to give two layers in some zones.

Little by little all the corners are covered, the flowerpots also are covered with resin on the inside. It is important to equip with a water-drainage the flowerpots.




























Once we have finished we make the part of the ground. This is a part with xaxim and another one with two polyurethane plates forming a lake with another small cascade.

Once mounted the ground and verified the good operation of the cascade the most important and more rewarding phase arrives. The planted one. We began putting ferns. The truth is that they are very decorative and a good option easy to obtain. Although the temperature could be a problem... 28ºC.



















In this photo we can see the ground and the wall of the bottom of xaxim and the lake in the part of the right. The ground is elevated 10cm on the bottom to avoid that xaxim is flooding, it must be dunked but not flooded

At the end I including several orquideas and several types of bromilaceas and I have covered several parts with moss










The rain diffusers help to maintain the humidity of the plants and the atmosphere of the paludarium creating the necessary microclimate for the good march. The ventilators introduce air that hits the front crystal avoiding that dims.










pic with the diffusers in march










detail of the ventilators





































animals... dendrobates like these.



















that's all folks


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

That's great, I do a very similar thing with my fishtanks.


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

here you can see other of mine backgrounds

xtr-xtr
FishBoneWorlds


----------

